# *NEW* EagleTac/Sportac Headlamps



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

PH10LC2: http://www.sportaclight.com/html/ph10lc2/specs.html







DH10LC2: http://www.sportaclight.com/html/dh10lc2/specs.html


----------



## kj2 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'll stay with ArmyTek and ZL.


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ten year warranty and comes in black. And as small as Zebralight. Slimmer too. I don't mind the 200 second step down, as I never use turbo for more than a minute anyway. In theory the timer-based design is simple and should be reliable in the long run.

Sell these at competitive prices and Zebralight might just have to get off their asses and start innovating again.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Flood version task/work light please.


----------



## Charles L. (Jan 15, 2015)

If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, then Zebralight has been flattered yet again.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 15, 2015)

Exactly.
No moon mode is a deal breaker. No frosted lenses. 
and the PID that Zebra uses is tough to beat.
The only advantage over Zebra is the ability to take 2x cr123A primaries.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 15, 2015)

Sportac has to still prove themselves as far as durability and longevity goes. I am not sold yet on their drop ins, as a few members are now reporting failures. They definitely have to prove themselves as far as any new product goes. I'll wait for a member to put the new headlamp through its paces and conduct a nice review.

I am a firm believer of "you get what you pay for."


----------



## Aperture (Jan 16, 2015)

Good news, it's always nice to have more options.

And I do like the Sportac drop ins, the triple XPG is currently (back) in use for EDC in my new Surefire OR Stubby which makes a really nice combo to spot rabbits in the park om my daily walk from work.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally Eagletac is making a headlamp, also they have neutral tints available which makes it even sweet for photography and video purposes. 

Edit: Checked the page carefully, seems like Eagletac might add LED drop ins, filters and diffusers as optional accessories to the light. Light output and runtimes are fantastic, MSRPs mentioned for PH10LC2 $82 and DH10LC2 $71 which seem competitive compared to equivalent Fenix, Arrmytek and Zebralight headlamps. Looks like I will be getting PH10LC2 to accompany my Fenix HL55.​


----------



## Ryp (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## lumicycle (Feb 5, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Edit: Checked the page carefully, seems like Eagletac might add LED drop ins, filters and diffusers as optional accessories to the light.



I'd be surprised if that's true. If you spend any time on EagleTac's website, you'll find it's quite full of errors, identical bits of info from very different products. What you are seeing is likely just some info that was on the template page and wasn't deleted. I see no way of opening up that head to change a drop in, but I certainly could be wrong. Filters/diffuser would be great but I don't see how they could be attached. I'd much prefer in all cases a spot beam and a good diffuser for flood/close work, but so far haven't seen a headlamp that fits the bill.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 5, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I'll stay with ArmyTek and ZL.



I'll probably stick with my ZL, but these look nice. Of course I can't say for sure without holding one, but...

I like:
- CR123 option, but only as a backup. I never use CR123 cells
- Nice black, sleek look
- Headband looks like it would bounce less?
- UI looks good

Don't like:
- That shockcord on the headband
- Low mode still not low enough for me

For $71, I think this will be a big seller. Again, just speculation until a review is out or I actually try one.


----------



## robo5K (May 23, 2015)

markr6 said:


> - That shockcord on the headband



this is funny. Eagletac's headband is a nearly exact copy of a design i posted on CPF three years ago.

*make your own better Zebralight headband - a written guide*


----------



## Jplycke (Jun 29, 2015)

It is your head band to a tee
i manufactured a couple before I got it right 
works very well
john


----------



## chadvone (Nov 15, 2015)

anyone ever get one of these ? Doesn't seam to be much talk about them.


----------

